# هل يوجد عمليه طلاء للحديد بعد عمليه الجلفنه ؟



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (13 أبريل 2012)

برجاء الافاده عن عمليات طلاء الحديد بعد الجلفنه ؟ وكيف تتم ؟


----------



## احمد عبد المعطى 55 (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا:28:


----------



## mody4ever (27 أبريل 2012)

؟؟


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (29 أغسطس 2012)

نعم يوجد عمليه طلاء بعد الجلفنه بنوعيه معينه من الدهانات وطريقه معينه فى الدهان 
اولا نقوم بعمل تنظيف للجلفنه عن طريق نوع معين من السنفره الناعمه جدا - ثم نقوم بغسلها بالماء ثم تدهن برايمر


----------



## amr_said53 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

نعم حيث يتم ازالة من 5-10 ميكرون من الجلفنة بالسفح بالرمال و يتم بعد ذلك غسيل الحديد ثم اضافة طبقة دهان ذو اساس مائي بالرش بالاسبراي او مسدس موصول بالكومبريسور لضمان توزيع افضل للدهان ويكون سمك الدهان للعناصر المعرضة للظروف الجوية الخارجية( غير مغطاه )
من 80 الي 120 ميكرون مثل ابراج نقل الطاقة والمحمول


----------



## alsheikh81 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

powder coating or industrial paint , for the second option the paint system name13


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء مشكورين


----------

